# Patrick Green Wool Picker!!!!!



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Today I got a beautiful, hardly used Patrick Green wool picker at a yard sale! Wow! Came home and used it on some Blue Faced Leister, then Romney- what a wonderful tool. Talk about getting the vm out!
Also picked up canvas sheep coats, and hand carders for our 4-H wool club. What a blessing..... 
:angel:

http://www.patgreencarders.com/triple.htm


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

wow talk about LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Now that's a YARD sale!


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

The yard sale of my dreams! Congratulations!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks, all. They did advertise in the paper with "farm" "sheep" and "fiber", so I did have a clue! 
Tried some washed fleece that still had lanolin in it, and must say, the vm does not come out like the dry fleeces.


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow - they really don't have yard sales like that around here! Great find!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow! Great find. PLEASE be careful with it. I used one at a workshop once and realized the damage that is possible to hands, etc.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Stressing what Weever said. PLEASE be CAREFUL WHEN USING IT!!! Wear a leather apron, use a tool to manipulate the fiber under the teeth (I use a hand gardening 'rake').

Paul built me a picker like this from plans in one of Paula Simmon's books. It is a wonderful, but DANGEROUS tool. When not in use, the upper part of the cradle is dismounted so no one can accidently get hurt with it (they would have to do it on purpose!)


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like you got a real treasure there.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Good idea on the garden rake to rake out the fluff! It is dangerous, and tools seem to be a magnet to children. Especially 4 year old boys! ( One in particular, when he walks in the door makes a bee line for the spinning wheel to give it a spin before I or his mother can catch him!) Will be putting this tool in a safe, out of the way, place.


----------

